

F.lux – It makes the color of your computer's display adapt to the time of day - Kelteseth
https://justgetflux.com/

======
dkns
This is a great tool. One of the first things I install when configuring new
OS. I recommended it to my friends and while some of them were skeptical at
first they are using it since then.

Linux version of f.lux is called redshift. There is also app made for android
but I never used it much.

------
thisjepisje
I used this for a couple of months, and then removed it as I found it mostly
annoying. I'd much rather have a little utility to manually adjust the tone of
my display.

